# Lewiston Area Lakes



## airnathan (Oct 11, 2005)

Anybody fish the lakes in the Lewiston area - East and West Twin Lakes, Tea Lake, and Wolf Lake? Might be making a trip up there to a friend's cottage and wondering what's in those lakes, best lure choices, etc.


----------



## arcticcatet71 (Mar 7, 2007)

got a cabin on Tea lake and i grew up fishing there... still do most all of my fishing on that lake and i know it like the back of my hand... my family used to run a resort up there (Silver Bell) years back... this time of year tho i really never get to fish it and most of the vegitation that is there in the summer is gone so i really dont know what would work... its got some nice smallies in it for sure but the season doesnt open until last sat in april (even catch and release) i dont think i have caught a keeper panfish out of the lake in 10 years... for perch your best bet would be east twin fish around the island and little wolf used to have some pike in it but i havent fished there in a while... last i heard Big Wolf was a tiny puddle and the rest dried up so i wouldnt fish there... west twin was always just too big for me to ever try and get to know... like i said my place is on tea lake... let me know if you got any specific questions and maybe i will PM you


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

east twin opened up yesterday .still has some shore ice.west twin was iced in yet at noon today at the boat launch..
tea lake is a sleeper walleye lake .dnr plants it every year. season is closed right now


----------



## arcticcatet71 (Mar 7, 2007)

woodie slayer... i think you are me in about 39 years... retired, living in lewiston, and in the feild 300 days a year... i like the sounds of that 

you are right about tea lake being a sleeper walleye lake but you really got to know the lake... and is it just me or most of the fish hangin around that 14.5 inch range... last year i hit this one undisclosed spot and had 11 eyes in about 20 mins, it was every cast, but they were all 14in, i mean not one was "close enough"... 
you get to fish my favorite lakes more than i do, whats your favorite lake around there??? (anywhere up there, like even out to the fletchers way if you ever go) i'd have to say Tea lakes mine just cause thats "my" lake but i think grass lake is kinda fun for the none stop action and pickerle lake is pretty cool too


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

your right fletchers is a great place to fish.i spend a lot of time there in the winter fishing perch.also great for pike.
haven't fished grass lake in 30 years but it used to hold the biggest gills in mi.
i have the same problem with 14 inch eyes at tea lake but if you drift crawlers deep you will get some keepers.
all i've ever caught at pickeral lake is hammer handle pike and a few gills..

toooooooo much boat and jet ski activity on east twin for me


----------



## airnathan (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks guys, it won't be at least until late Spring or Summer before I head up there. I'll probably PM you once I know more of when I'm going.


----------



## arcticcatet71 (Mar 7, 2007)

woodie slayer said:


> all i've ever caught at pickeral lake is hammer handle pike and a few gills..


i was fishing from shore at pickeral like 5 years ago and i caught a 22in eye on a bare, whole crawler just sitting on the bottom... i was pleasantly suprised

oh and what is your definition of deep cause i was always wondering if there were any fish hanging around those 55 feet deep holes around the first island there


----------



## offthecorner (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey I know this is a old Convo but Im traveling up this weekend to my mom's place near tea lake has anyone had any luck for walleye threw the ice?


----------

